# Having trouble field stripping my P22- please help



## greg_in_ohio (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello...I just bought a Walther P22, 3.4" barrel, and upon reading the manual, I was having trouble getting the take-down thing to slide downward. I just looked it up on the internet, figuring there was something I was doing wrong with one of the safetys or something. A video I seen just said to activate the safety, remove the magazine, the pull downward on the take-down. In the video, it seemed to move effortlessly. Mine does not want to move, and I am afraid to force it. I am not able to pull the take-down down. Is there something I am doing wrong, or what? Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks for any help!
Greg


----------



## greg_in_ohio (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright- nevermind. I got it. I used a credit card so that it would not mar the finish, and was able to work it down. It moved, and at that point, I knew I had it. 

Greg


----------

